# GMC 1500 plow?



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I know this may have been covered already in another post, but what plows to you recommend for a 2000 GMC 1500 ext cab shortbox. It has the 5.3 V8 and has 4 wheel drive with the Z71 offroad package on it. I have a few driveways that I would be plowing, plus two small parking lots.

I have been debating on whether or not to buy a new truck with a plow on it already or if it would be possible to put a plow on my current truck. Would a straight blade western or boss be too much weight for the front end?

Also, what is your opinion about buying a new plow vs. a used one. I know that a few people I have talked to about this said that I should definitely buy new because you never know what some used plows have been through and how the guy selling it plowed with it.

Thanks for all of your input. I hope to get some pics added of my truck once I get a chance to take some.

Jeremy


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Kollerman;475095 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know this may have been covered already in another post, but what plows to you recommend for a 2000 GMC 1500 ext cab shortbox. It has the 5.3 V8 and has 4 wheel drive with the Z71 offroad package on it. I have a few driveways that I would be plowing, plus two small parking lots.
> 
> ...


The truck should handle a 7'6" straight blade just fine, run about 400 - 500 pounds of ballast and your set. As for buying new vs used, it all depends on your use. Private use, and new plow would definitly out last your truck, but a used one would last just as long as long as you maintain it. As for how "beat up" the used one is. Look at it, if it has bent parts like frames and blade, steer away.

Just my $.02


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Kollerman;475095 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know this may have been covered already in another post, but what plows to you recommend for a 2000 GMC 1500 ext cab shortbox. It has the 5.3 V8 and has 4 wheel drive with the Z71 offroad package on it. I have a few driveways that I would be plowing, plus two small parking lots.
> 
> ...


Jeremy,

I have a Z71, 2002 with a 5.3 extended cap short bed. I have added timbrens as rubber support instead of bump stops on the front end. (I have use the plow both ways and I won't plow without them) I have a 7-6" Boss super duty and I think the truck could handle a 8' or a V but if I go with a larger plow I will move up to a heavier truck. But to answer your question a Boss 7-6 should be no big deal for you truck. I found mine on ebay and drove an hour to pick it up (put in the bed) and a local shop unloaded it, did a yearly on it, I had the mount installed and went down hooked it up and drove off, it was that easy.

I paid $2400 for all the equipment, wiring, controls and everything related to the plow and $400 for mounting and the tune-up. Timbrens ran $85 but they are well worth that, they were the only things I was unsure about and they are probably the best purchase of all this stuff.

Good luck


----------



## harley9202 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just put a Western 7'6" unimount on my Chevy 1500. The front end sagged quite a bit, even with the ballast in the back. I put Timbren's on the front and gained about 2". The ride doesn't seem that bad either. I would definately recommend them.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

look at the blizzard 760lt as well, it weighs less than the other plows for that truck


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi'

I just installed a Meyer MDII with a ST90 (7.5') blade on a 2000 Chevy 1500 extra cab.

We had to crank the torsion bars and added 300lbs of balast and all seemed well, I suggested to the owner to install a set of timbrems to the front for added support. 

Good Luck

Jay


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I have had 4 1500 GM's

93 reg cab with VYU (Z71 torsion bars among other things), snow plow provisions, 7.5' Western Pro

95 GMC ext cab with out VYU, or Z71, 7.5' Pro (the same plow.)

98 GMC extcab without VYU or Z71, 7.5' Western poly (stanard)

97 Chebby Extcab without VYU, or Z71, 7.5 western poly, replaced with an 8' Western Pro steel.

Z71 gives you higher rate front torsion bars. You will have no problems with a 7.5' stanard plow, you will need ballast with an 8' Pro.


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

This year I put a Fisher 7 1/2 RD MM2 on my 97 K1500 EXT Cab shortbed. I went with a new plow and I expect it to outlast the truck. Like others have said, Timbrens up front are key as is 400 lbs of ballast. It also helps if you have E load range tires as you can pump them up so they dont bow under load (this makes steering with the plow connected much easier)


----------



## sierra02 (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a 2002 1500 gmc and have the boss 7-6 V-plow on it. The front end has held up good and the only thing we did was crank the bars up and 210 ballast. So far no problems with the front end and now I have 105000 miles on it. I try not to carry the plow a lot to give the truck a break!


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

saabman;475542 said:


> This year I put a Fisher 7 1/2 RD MM2 on my 97 K1500 EXT Cab shortbed. I went with a new plow and I expect it to outlast the truck. Like others have said, Timbrens up front are key as is 400 lbs of ballast. It also helps if you have E load range tires as you can pump them up so they dont bow under load (this makes steering with the plow connected much easier)


Great point on the 10 ply tires, yes highly recommended. Many early 2000's GM's came with P-Metric tires.


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate all of your input. When I talked to my Boss and Western dealer, they said to buy the plow before July cause that is when the pricing increases. (Just a tidbit for guys looking to buy a new one for next year!) 

I live in South eastern Wisconsin and was looking for a good place to look for a used plow truck (in case I end up going in that direction). I am looking to spend around $10,000 or $11,000. Any guys from around southeastern wisconsin know of a dealership or something around here that sells a lot of plow trucks?

Thanks again. I just found this site today and had to join. Just reading some of your posts, you guys are all awesome. I can't wait to get to plowing next season and get some pics and maybe video up here.

Jeremy


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

lodogg89;475149 said:


> look at the blizzard 760lt as well, it weighs less than the other plows for that truck


Yep, it's been a great plow, no problems at all and it takes a lot of abuse as we have mostly gravel driveways around here with huge rocks being pushed out of the ground by frost. The truck is a 2000 Silverado with the 5.3

Here's mine.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=31360

Buck


----------



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow those made a huge difference. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the timbrens on the front? Did you also put them in the back?


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

I am not a fan of cranking the torsion bars. The bar has a spring rate based on its diameter (and metailurgy), cranking the bar changes that static ride hight (not the spring rate). Timbrens change the effective srping rate while leaving the ride hight alone (this is ideal as it does not change your suspension geometry) On my truck the timbrens do not contact under normal unladen driving. So it is like they are not there. But when the plow goes on the suspension loads and the Timbrens go to work.

Think of cranking the torsion bars like adding a spacer under a coil spring. The spring is the same as it was, but the vehicle sits higher. NOTE: suspension springs are not like valve springs where spacers add static load by compressing the spring.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Kollerman;475992 said:


> Wow those made a huge difference. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the timbrens on the front? Did you also put them in the back?


I just have them on the front. They were $155 with shipping from Albany Spring in Albany, NY. Good people to deal with.

Buck


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Put a 7'6" Boss Standard Straight Blade on that thing. If you feel like stepping up, add Boss wings. That will take you out to 9'4"....


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

i have custom wings on my blizzard, it makes it around 9 and a 1/2 ft with em. Its a beast for driveways. the wings are great because you can hit grass and it wont tear it up.


----------



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a 99 Silverado Z71 new body style with a 7.5' Meyer plow with Pro-Wings. Cracked up my torsion bars all the way prior to the plow to give the truck a straight look and not so low in the front. I installed Timbrens a couple months ago and actually only have to tractor suitcase weights in the rear, approx. 80 lbs each I believe....so 160 lbs. Truck handles it good, I just don't like the Meyer/Western style that uses a chain instead of the Boss direct cylinder, because every time you hit an uneven terrain, the plow goes bouncing, causing the front of the truck to bounce up and down. I even installed an 2nd battery to help with the added power draw when operating the plow and aux. reverse lights and interior accessories.


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

Where did you put the 2nd battery.I beleive I need to do the same.I notice when my headlights,wipers,strobes,heat are on and I hit the button to raise the plow the needle goes down to like 10 volts and the lights dim alot.


----------



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

Get a right side battery tray for a diesel truck. It will go on the right side against the fender, near the rear, between the coolant reservoir and firewall. You will have to remove the top brace that goes between the firewall and fender


----------

